# Introducing Zoey



## chelsea (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi other havanese lovers,
This is Zoey my first havanese (not my 1st dog!). She's choc with wht flares & from the look of the hair coming in her body is going to be more latte than choc - but who knows? She's 14wks & 4.5lbs & a bundle of spunky love. We've had her for just over 2 wks & she couldn't be more precious, loves to learn - knows sit, down, leave it, look - not too good with stay. Fearless with people & other dogs - even my son's bulldog - perfect in all ways except when we leave her in her crate by herself she has separation distress to the point of soaking herself in saliva by time we come back. And am not talking for long periods. Am trying all the things recommended to cure it on this site & other training sites but it's slow progress. Anyone else's pup have separation issues?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She just wants to be with you all the time. I couldn't stand to hear the crying so I gave in. Maddie spent more time alone than my Zoey. I would leave and stand outside tell she calmed down. When I returned she was quiet. But if I was home she would have a fit. I got Zoey 3 mo after and the two kept each other happy. Although one day Maddie climbed out of her x pin and hurt herself. So mine had run of my kitchen area with a big painting I have as a wall. How long do you leave your new baby?


----------



## chelsea (Oct 28, 2013)

Maybe one hour, sometimes two. Other times only 5 mins. I never go back to her while she's crying. I work from home so I'll put her in the crate for 20min spells with some goodies in the same room with me & she's fine. She just doesn't like to be alone. And before anyone suggests another dog, I already have one & a cat! She is getting better - but very slowly which is fine with me. Just curious if it was a havanese trait cos they r such people dogs


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Zoey is quite a cutie, I have a 12 week old and also a 2 year old. Do you leave the TV or radio on when you leave? Find something she really likes, toy or treat, and only use it when she's left alone. Is she in a crate or expen? Maybe she doesn't like being in a crate? I use a hard plastic crate at night for Mae, but it's dark so I'm not sure she knows the difference, I have a wire crate downstairs for when I decide to take away the expen. She is fine in the expen, she complained in the beginning but I just ignored her. Can she see you when you're working? If so, maybe move away so she can't see you but hear you? I think since she is improving it might just take some time.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

When I first brought my boy home he was a little whiny at night or when I crated him during the day and I was home (for example if I couldn't watch him). He did stop eventually. What really helped was taking a "crate games" class. You can do a lot of the exercises at home without going to an actual class. It involves giving the pup treats in the crate etc. You have to find treats they really like though. For my pup it is chicken. The Crate Games format teaches the dog to think and since havs are smart, it is very easy with them. My pup was always the demo dog in class and he was the youngest student. 

The other thing that I did was ignore him when I let him out and put him in (other than give him a treat for going in). Now he likes his crate and it is very handy that he does. He's only in it at night or if we are gone. 

I never used an ex-pen, I had no experience with them and with another dog it didnt seem like a good idea. I did have him on a leash a lot at home during the housebreaking phase. That method worked the best for me.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Aw... she has such a sweet face! I bet she's going to make you so happy and vice versa!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations on Zoey, what an adorable chocolate fluff!


----------



## chelsea (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the ideas. I do play the crate games with chicken like you & am keeping her on leash till housebroken & she is super-intelligent & smart. All methods that have worked like a charm with all my other dogs. And to a certain extent they work with her. I know we'll get there eventually. Have been leaving her in the kitchen for short periods while I'm home & I vary the length & how often. That seems to be helping. I've no doubt we'll get there.
How's everyone else doing with p-training? She's great at dashing to door like a madwoman when she has to poop - not so good at moving to the door for peeing. Great at night tho. Again have no doubt we'll get there.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Zoey is a cutie pie  I just want to give her a big snuggle because she looks so adorable!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Zoey is darling.
Does she like her crate? Does she ever go in there when you are home (to practice being in there and quieting herself?)
My Henry did that too, he'd scream. I think it's just a growing up kind of thing.
Do you leave the house and not say good-bye. And then no big deal when you come home?


----------



## chelsea (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes & yes about not making a big deal about goodbyes & hellos. Making progress. Thanks for all your ideas - all helpful. 
She is so snuggly & funny. We adore her.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a total doll!!


----------



## jsmith2615 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just getting ready for our pup to come home and saw this post. When crating your hav when leaving the house..... Should I not say goodbye? And when returning don't say hello??? We have not done the crate thing for over 15 years..... Please let me know

Thanks


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

jsmith2615 said:


> Just getting ready for our pup to come home and saw this post. When crating your hav when leaving the house..... Should I not say goodbye? And when returning don't say hello??? We have not done the crate thing for over 15 years..... Please let me know
> 
> Thanks


When I did crate, not that long ago, even now I just say very routinely "I need to go out, be right back." when I leave. It's easier upon return if they are in a crate because you can come in hang up your coat, put packages, phone and keys away before you let them out. I do acknowledge my return by saying "Hi puppies" but it's said very calmly almost quietly. I did train Mae that she must be sitting calmly before I open the crate or expen door. Both my pups are now not crated most of the time when I'm gone, and they are jumping like crazy when I get home, but I go through the whole routine of putting things away and then they both must be sitting quietly before I greet them. Self control in this area is SO hard but they learn very quickly if you are consistent. Good luck with the upcoming pup, it's so exciting!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome

I love the picture


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Your Zoey is a beautiful pup! Good suggestions offered and with consistency Zoey will learn she can handle being on her own for periods of time. With house training work hard to prevent accidents and she will get. It does take these little dogs a few months but they typically get the hang of it.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

FYI - this post was originally published in Nov 2013 so Zoey is probably around 7.5 months old now; her owner joined Havanese Forum 5 months ago, so she's not a new member this week. The confusion is because a new HF member, jsmith2615, responded to an old thread.

Chelsea - we would love to see an updated picture of Zoey and hear how she's doing with potty training and separation distress.  

-Jeanne-


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

:welcome: What a face, ya just want to kiss it.


----------



## chelsea (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi all,
Zoey is 7.5 mths old now & a happy, rambunctious pup that makes everyone laugh with her antics. Separation anxiety a thing of the past. Obviously she's a typical hav who craves company but no more screaming & salivating. Quite happy to sleep in my other dog's crate when we're out. Not 100% potty-trained but almost there.
Completed 2 sets of puppy classes & is going to start training to be a therapy dog end of March. She is high energy & fearless (sometimes a bit pushy) but very trainable. I call her a work in progress. Just been away for a week & feel like I have to back-track a bit to reinforce what she now pretends to have forgotten!
Getting spayed tomorrow. Little bit nervous.
How do I post a picture? Tried but it didn't work


----------



## chelsea (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks like it worked. Not a very good pic. Apologies for her looking so scruffy. Will try & post again later


----------

